# Samsung Galaxy 4 Tab won't play Facebook Videos



## bubba36_00 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello. I just got a Samsung Galaxy 4 8" tablet. I love it but have come across a problem that I have not been able to resolve on my own. 

When I am in Facebook I cannot play the videos in the newsfeed. 

Another app is not working as well, which is Canvas.net. I can navigate around just fine, but when I go into a module to watch a slide show/video presentation, it doesn't play.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## acerockstar (Nov 20, 2014)

Try reinstalling the applications if you have not done so already and make sure you have the latest version of the app. If you still have problems contacting Facebook might be your best bet.


----------

